# Asianconnect



## Asianconnect (Mar 11, 2015)

*Asianconnect *has been operating since 2006, providing bet brokerage services to customers around the world and we’re confident of having established our name as a reliable broker, equipping all customers- old and new - full suite of solutions for their sports betting needs.

*Our goal:* To make betting easy for you.

*What we offer?*
- Single account for all your betting needs
- Widest range of top Asian sportsbook
- Highest betting limits
- Powerful one platform betting tool
- Deposit and withdrawals with less than five (5) minutes
- 24/7 friendly support team

*Asianconnect services
Easy*: We are proud bet brokers who always continue to find ways to make your betting experience easy. We aim to provide a one-stop shop for all of your betting needs, whether that be placing a bet or picking up your winnings.
*Fast*: We process withdrawals within five minutes of them being requested. Several payment gateways are always available for you.
*Reliable*: Our gaming license is legally authorized by the Government of Netherlands Antilles.

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me here or via email: support@asianconnect88.com

You may visit our website www.asianconnect88.com to know more about us.

Cheers,
*Asianconnect team*


----------



## Asianconnect (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

Let me introduce to you our very own betting tool, *AsianOdds*. It shows the best odds from the leading Asian sportsbooks as they change in real time and designed to give serious bettors or betting enthusiast to maximize their returns from sportsbetting.

*Main features:*
 - Gives you access from five major Asian sportsbooks, making sure you are always betting at the best odds on any market.
 - Highest limits
 - AsianOdds embrace *WINNERS*
 - No fixed minimum stake imposed, small bettors are welcome
 - No local restrictions, access AsianOdds wherever you are
 - No monthly fees or any turnover requirements
 - User friendly web interface and fully customizable
 - *24/7* service year round dedicated customer support
 - Available in two sub-platforms which provides different functionality
*European Interface view*
          - Built for high betting stakes
          - Up to 20x the limit without compromised odds
          - Complete view of all bet types, with best odds displayed on screen and updated in real-time

*Asian Interface view*
          - Complete view of odds from all our offered books
          - Odds updated in real time with bets executed and verified automatically
          - The *"BEST"* column that automatically display the best available odds for every game that is offered. No waste of time on looking for best odds!

Get your account now by signing up on our website *www.asianconnect88.com*.

Cheers,
*Asianconnect team*


----------



## Asianconnect (May 13, 2015)

Five ways to find your perfect sports betting brokerage. What do you look for?
http://asianconnect88.com/five-ways-find-perfect-sports-betting-brokerage/


----------



## Asianconnect (May 19, 2015)

Sports Betting: From Complexity to Simplicity.
The Betting Process: Asian vs European.
http://asianconnect88.com/sports-betting-complexity-simplicity/


----------



## Asianconnect (May 21, 2015)

Betting odds explained. Different bookmakers offer different odds, which is why it is sometimes necessary to search for value among the vast amounts of bookmakers available.
http://asianconnect88.com/betting-odds-explained/


----------



## Asianconnect (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Betting Forum Members,

Great news! We are proud to announce our new and improve transaction fees for *Skrill*.

*Deposit*: 1% fee of the amount transaction.
*Withdrawal*: 1% fee of the amount transaction
There's more! There will be a one (1) free deposit every calendar month.
So what are you waiting for? Contact our friendly support team now via e-mail: support@asianconnect88.com or Skype: *asianconnect888
*
Cheers,
*Asianconnect team*


----------



## barneveld (Jul 6, 2015)

Do not trust this sports betting broker. I have opened an account with them before 3 months, i was playing small amounts of money and it was ok with them, but before 2 weeks i increased my stakes and won nearly 10.000 euros and they locked my account with all my funds. 2 weeks of discussion and they can only provide answer "We are still checking your case"..
Most hilarious thing is that before registration they gave me guarantees, that asianconnect will not limit players over winnings:
"Rest Assured that your account will never be closed and the book will never limit your account",
but here we are.


----------



## Asianconnect (Jul 7, 2015)

barneveld said:


> Do not trust this sports betting broker. I have opened an account with them before 3 months, i was playing small amounts of money and it was ok with them, but before 2 weeks i increased my stakes and won nearly 10.000 euros and they locked my account with all my funds. 2 weeks of discussion and they can only provide answer "We are still checking your case"..
> Most hilarious thing is that before registration they gave me guarantees, that asianconnect will not limit players over winnings:
> "Rest Assured that your account will never be closed and the book will never limit your account",
> but here we are.



Hi barneveld, can you PM me your account for me to check? All our customers are satisfied with their accounts as they are receiving highest betting limits.


----------



## barneveld (Jul 7, 2015)

Asianconnect said:


> Hi barneveld, can you PM me your account for me to check?


Ok


----------



## barneveld (Jul 7, 2015)

Account is unlocked, seems that only ones to blame was matchbook, wo locked account not asianconnect. Still waiting for their official answer regarding this case.


----------



## Betting Forum (Jul 7, 2015)

I am glad the problem was solved!


----------



## Asianconnect (Jul 21, 2015)

*Asianconnect *is proud to present a new addition to our portfolio. It is poker players turn now to enjoy a complete package of online poker at Dragons Poker. Get your account now by signing up on our website www.asianconnect88.com or simply contact our friendly support team now via e-mail: support@asianconnect88.com.


----------



## Asianconnect (Jul 23, 2015)

The long wait is over! *Asianconnect *is now offering Betdaq account in Euro currency. Register an account now or simply contact our friendly support team via e-mail: support@asianconnect88.com or Skype: *asianconnect888*.


----------



## Asianconnect (Aug 14, 2015)

Great news! Effective immediately, deposit transactions via EcoPayz is now 2% fee of the amount transaction. Contact us now thru email: support@asianconnect88.com or Skype: asianconnect888.


----------



## Asianconnect (Aug 18, 2015)

Be one of us! Refer your friends to Asianconnect and earn cash.
Visit our affiliate program scheme for more details.


----------



## Asianconnect (Oct 20, 2015)

We are proud to announce that our portfolio is growing with additional bookie -- *Fujiabo. *Players could enjoy themselves with market on Soccer.

If you wish to have a look at this book, feel free to Skype us--*asianconnect888, *email support@asianconnect88.com.


----------



## Asianconnect (Nov 2, 2015)

*Asianconnect* would like to inform you with the latest change that has been forced by Maxbet management. *Effective today*, all Maxbet accounts will be calculated with 50% share over the balance in the account.

Subject to open bets place before, that would be calculated with 40% share.

To make sure that all our customers are fully aware of the changes, all Maxbet accounts has been suspended. If you want to keep your account active, please contact us via e-mail that you acknowledge with the new share policy and your current balance will be transferred based on the new percentage.

Thank you for choosing Asianconnect!


----------



## Asianconnect (Dec 22, 2015)

Just a quick one, our Affiliates' Club terms will be renewed in the coming year. Take a look for more info:
*The Asianconnect Affiliates' Club*
Note that these are effective immediately for new members. For regulars, it will commence in the new year.

More details of our Affiliates' Club rules are here:
Knowledge Base


----------



## Asianconnect (Dec 28, 2015)

Everyone's sure to have heard Asianodds, but do you know what it's really about?
We've got a demo right here:
*Asianodds FREE Video Demo*


----------



## Asianconnect (Feb 2, 2016)

It's official: *GBP* is now available in Asianodds88! Join us here: http://ow.ly/XMRrj


----------



## Asianconnect (Feb 8, 2016)

*Latest news:*
Effective from *14th February 2016*, all Betdaq and Betfair accounts will be closed and will no longer be offer on Asianconnect. All outstanding bets will be counted.

You may transfer your balances to other products that we offer such as:
Maxbet
SBObet
Pinnacle Sports
BetISN
GA288
Singbet
Matchbook
AsianOdds
Skype betting

Or simply email us at support@asianconnect88.com for any questions you might have.


----------



## Asianconnect (Feb 13, 2016)

*Latest Offer:* Matchbook is now available in GBP currency! Join us today, ow.ly/Yhu68


----------



## Asianconnect (Feb 19, 2016)

Another newest offer. GA288 is now in Asianodds! Try it now for free! http://ow.ly/XMRrj


----------



## Edgar Ferrara (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you guys accept players from Vietnam?


----------



## Asianconnect (Feb 21, 2016)

Edgar Ferrara said:


> Do you guys accept players from Vietnam?



Yes we do accept players from vietnam. 
To help you get started with Asianconnect you may register in our website using this link: http://ow.ly/Yz3YT 

We'll be happy to assist you with all your concern.


----------



## Asianconnect (Mar 9, 2016)

How to make your own money just with your efforts and a computer?

 Join our Affiliate’s club and start earning potential income per month.

If you have website and might be interested to join with us. You can reached us through email: affiliates@asianconnect88.com and Skype: marketing.ac88. Our team will be glad to introduce you how it works. Register now: http://ow.ly/Zfd6o 


What’s our Edge?


1.  No minimum earnings to qualify.

2.  Get a Lifetime commission – Keep earning as your referral keeps betting!

3.  You are able to get revenue shares for losers.

4.  We offer full suits of solutions for all your betting needs.

5.  We never banned WINNERS – Arbers, surebettors etc.

6.  Have access to many bookies in 1 betting account

7.  Get the best odds of major Asian bookies using our Asianodds tool.

8.  No delayed payments – we pay faster than bookies.

9.  We offer 24/7 support for your assistance – faster response than bookies.


----------



## Asianconnect (Apr 6, 2016)

We are happy to announce that since April 4, 2016, All Singbet account has been set to 0.75% commission.


----------



## Asianconnect (May 17, 2016)

Enjoy our exclusive offer in celebration of Incoming European Championship. Get 20% up to 500 EUR Welcome Bonus. JOIN NOW! http://asianconnect88.com/promotion/


----------

